# du coin



## Zazi

Dos emigrantes somalíes llegan a Libia con la intención de zarpar desde allí y arribar a Europa. Mientras esperan para conseguir los pasajes en el barco clandestino, deben pasar desapercibidos y evitar a la policía libia:

_Boub se pasó todo el camino insistiendo en que debíamos ser discretos, caminar con la cabeza baja, escondidos bajo nuestros ropajes, neutros, no identificables, *TELS DES AGRICULTEURS DU COIN*.

_Yo lo traduciría por *"como los agricultores del lugar"*, pero me da miedo estar pasando por alto algún significado de "coin" y malinterpretar la frase.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Zazi:

Sí el _coin_ es la zona, la comarca, el lugar.

Lo que no pondría es el artículo definido ya que la idea es : como (si fueran unos) agricultores del lugar.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mielyazabache

Hola Gévy, 

j'aurais cherché à traduire "du coin" par "locaux" mais, "como agricultores _locales"_ serait-il correct ?

Bonne journée.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mielyazabache:

No usaría locales para esto, lugareño me parece más apropiado.
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=lugareño

Espera el parecer de los que tienen el español como idioma materno, será más seguro. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mielyazabache

merci, 

j'ai pensé à _lugareño_ mais je craignais une connotation péjorative. Attendons les natifs, bien sûr.

Bisous


----------



## Zazi

Puedes referirte a *"los locales"* para hablar de los habitantes tanto de una ciudad como de un pueblo perdido de las montañas, yo no le veo ningún problema.
Sí es verdad que, en este caso, "agricultores locales" es una fórmula con poco encanto. *"Local"* es un adjetivo de uso muy amplio que puede aplicarse también a la industria, al comercio, a las costumbres, a la gastronomía...

En cuanto a *"lugareño"*, yo no le veo ninguna connotación negativa, sino más bien una cierta connotación de pintoresco: se suele utilizar sólo para los habitantes de pueblos pequeños, en zonas rurales, habitualmente gente mayor, con costumbres antiguas muy arraigadas.
Sin embargo, no es habitual utilizarlo como adjetivo aplicado a las personas ("agricultores lugareños" o "vecinos lugareños" suena forzado, aunque la RAE lo acepta), sino más bien a cosas ("gastronomía lugareña", "costumbres lugareñas"...).
Aún así, su uso más habitual es el de adjetivo sustantivado: *"los lugareños"*, equivalente a "los habitantes del lugar".


----------



## mielyazabache

Muchas gracias Zazi, me queda claro.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Te propongo: *como agricultores de los aledaños.*
Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Zazi said:


> Puedes referirte a *"los locales"* para hablar de los habitantes


En esta zona si decimos _los locales_ sin decir de quién se trata pensaremos automáticamente a la policía local por oposición a _los nacionales  _.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Habida cuenta de que estarán acompañados por otro substantivo, que se diga *los del lugar* o *los locales*, no me parece mal.

Sin embargo, dado el contexto del que se trata, lo que me rechina un poco es lo de *agricultores*. Suena demasiado ampuloso. Yo preferiría decir *campesinos *o *labradores*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Gévy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Zazi:
> Sí el _coin_ es la zona, la comarca, el lugar.
> Lo que no pondría es el artículo definido ya que la idea es : como (si fueran unos) agricultores del *lugar*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> Yo optaría por "como *campesinos del lugar*". Es una expresión habitual. Ver estos ejemplos: http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=%22campesinos+del+lugar%22&meta=lr%3Dlang_es%7Clang_fr
Click to expand...


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, está hablando de dos hermanitos huérfanos que luego de haber desaparecido por un tiempo aparecieron en cierta ciudad, y el hombre que lo cuenta hace esta suposición:

Ils ont dû être recueillis
par des gens du coin

Mis preguntas son 2: una es, ¿por _des gens du coin _se refiere a personas del lugar, del vecindario? La otra es, ¿el hombre calcula que los dos niños fueron adoptados por la misma gente, o en la frase no está dicho si fueron adoptados por la misma familia o por familias distintas? Desde ya gracias.


----------



## jprr

Hola :

du coin = del lugar, del pueblo.

recueillir = recoger, resguardar, dar de comer y un techo - no adoptar - después la relación puede ir transformandose, pero al principio no se trata de adopción.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Sí, gracias, yo decía adoptados en ese sentido, pero es menos ambiguo decir recogidos. Gracias.


----------



## Susana Echevarría

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour!
Est-ce qu'il exist l'expression "produits du coin", quelque chose comme produits de la saison ou produits de l'entour où on vie?
Merci 
Sus


----------



## Tina.Irun

Susana Echevarría said:


> Bonjour!
> Est-ce qu'il exist*e* l'expression "produits du coin", quelque chose comme produits de la saison ou produits *de l'entour* où on vie?
> Merci
> Sus


Hola:
Se puede decir "produits du coin" aunque me gusta más "produits du terroir".

¡Cuidado, no existe l'entour! Puede que confundas con "produits des alentours" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/alentours


----------



## anaspn

Salut,

Tengo un texto sobre las matrículas (de coches) francesas que dice:
Les gens du Nord c'est 59, bon ben on est fier quand on est dans le Midi de voir un 59, on se dit "tiens, c'est un *gars du coin*, c'est sympa".
Comme est-ce que je peux traduirre "gars du coin" en espagnol? La traducción "*chaval de la esquina*" no me suena bien.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## hual

Hola,

Un _*gars du coin*_ es alguien del mismo lugar. Te sugiero: un paisano.


----------



## anaspn

Muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta.



hual said:


> Hola,
> 
> Un _*gars du coin*_ es alguien del mismo lugar. Te sugiero: un paisano.


----------



## Doraemon-

"Paisano" es sin duda el término más preciso. Aunque no tiene el toque informal del _gars du coin_. 
En mi zona diríamos "uno de la tierra", aunque igual es un poco localista, no sé.


----------



## anaspn

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestras sugerencias. Ya he entendido la idea de lo que significa 



Doraemon- said:


> "Paisano" es sin duda el término más preciso. Aunque no tiene el toque informal del _gars du coin_.
> En mi zona diríamos "uno de la tierra", aunque igual es un poco localista, no sé.


----------



## Gepo

Otra opción, usual aquí: "un pibe del barrio".
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


Doraemon- said:


> "Paisano" es sin duda el término más preciso. Aunque no tiene el toque informal del _gars du coin_.


No sé, no lo veo tan formal, es corriente oír a personas del mismo pueblo saludarse así.

Au revoir, hasta luego


*Hoy es un día especial:
¡WR cumple 10 años!
Aquí*
​


----------



## hual

Doraemon- said:


> "Paisano" es sin duda el término más preciso. Aunque no tiene el toque informal del _gars du coin_.
> En mi zona diríamos "uno de la tierra", aunque igual es un poco localista, no sé.


Hola,

En la Argentina, "paisano" no tiene nada de formal. Por el contrario, es bastante coloquial y se lo oye sobre todo en las zonas rurales.


----------

